# Bleeding Meyers



## 440trk (Nov 27, 2003)

Hi folks, 
Changed the fluid/hoses/fittings/etc. on the plow this past weekend (since it was 60+ degrees out :yow!: )

I drained the E47, cleaned the filters, removed the old hoses/fittings, drained the angle cylinders. Then installed all new hoses/fittings/fluid/etc. I filled the pump up and did the usual "crack the fittings open" to bleed the air out thing, while keeping the pump fluid properly filled.

Problem is....I still seem to have air in the system. Plow lifts and lowers perfectly, and angles left perfect....but when angling right, the pump runs for a second or two before the blade moves. I re-bled the entire system 3 times now, and I still can't get the air out.

What am I forgetting to do? Are there any tricks to this? This is the first time I've had problems with air getting trapped in the system.

Any help would be greatly apprecaited! :waving:


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

440trk said:


> Hi folks,
> Changed the fluid/hoses/fittings/etc. on the plow this past weekend (since it was 60+ degrees out :yow!: )
> 
> I drained the E47, cleaned the filters, removed the old hoses/fittings, drained the angle cylinders. Then installed all new hoses/fittings/fluid/etc. I filled the pump up and did the usual "crack the fittings open" to bleed the air out thing, while keeping the pump fluid properly filled.
> ...


What you have to do is keep lowering/lifting and angling both ways holding the switch for a second or to and then crack the bleeder while the piston is down and keep adding fluid. Because you changed everything all at once you probably have some air in one of the pistons or lines. Meyers are notorious for this. I personally hate having to bleed them so much but what can you do?

Hope this helps,
Jason


----------



## 440trk (Nov 27, 2003)

Thanks,
I've never had this problem when changing just fluid before, so I guess I'll keep at it until it clears up.

Is it safe to assume that the air is in the left hose/cylinder (since the problem only exists when angling right) and just bleed from there, or do I have to keep bleeding *all* the fittings?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

I would keep up with bleeding everything. The difference is by changing everything you allowed more air to get into the system. 
Start by fully extending the right angle cylinder and than retracting it. then crack the bleeder. Then do the same for the left cylinder. then put the pump all the way up and hold it for a second or two then put it down all the way. then crack the bleeder again. All the while adding fluid every time you crack the bleeder. Make sure that when you are adding fluid the pump piston is all the way down. Like I said Meyer's are a pain in the A** to work with. 

Hope this helps,

Jason


----------



## 440trk (Nov 27, 2003)

Yep, definitely helpful advise.  

I'll keep bleeding...  
Thanks again!
:waving:


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Once you work it a while it will return to normal.
I you can't angle when it's all the way up,check the reservoir level.
Refill and plow on!
Once everything gets warm it should work OK.
Air works it's way out.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

If you have a set of ramps run the truck up on them, drop the plow and angle it back and forth, that "should" force most of the air up into the tank. Or at least it worked for me.


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

We park the truck facing downhill when refilling fluid. Make sure that the fitting on the back of the angling rams are the highest part of the ram. Then start angling back and forth. Don't try and do it too fast as any bubbles of air coming out of the rams need a chance to separate out of the system....


----------



## 440trk (Nov 27, 2003)

Thanks guys! 
I'll give the above suggestions a try! 

Ah.......I love this place. Now if we'd only get some SNOW here in the Harrisburg, Pennsylvania area!


----------

